# I miss Lukasz



## Starlet (Sep 29, 2013)

It is always so hard to have someone we are close to leave, but you never know if things are final or if you might be able to talk again. I have had friends that I still no longer talk to, but I also have friends that at one point we were not as close and now we are pretty close again - so you just never know. I hope this situation will get better for you. I can totally relate to a little retail therapy to cheer me up.


----------

